# Lala Diner



## Gabby (Nov 5, 2006)

<big><big><big><big><big>~ Lala Diner~</big></big></big>



Hello and welcome to the Lala Diner.(i am still making improvements)
I am the worst graphic person so if anybody could make a banner or something that will be good.This is a place for people to come and hang out or have something to eat.You can go to the arcade or watch tv on the 99.9" screen.Or if you have an injury go to the ER. I am now accepting jobs to whom ever wants one.This is not your old fastion small diner.It is a diner filled with meny secrets.So here are they job listings:


Jobs

-Manager, JHH0369
-Wepen controll,Gerudo18
-Surcruity Gaurd,Koeler,Monkey09
-Chef,Gengar
-Cashier,Snowy
-Ghost controll,Ryusei
-Doctor(There is going to be an Er do not asked why I put that),TERRY16389
-Janitor,THEBOBINATOR

Menu

Drinks:
-Cola
-Green tea
-Ice tea
-Sweet tea
-Water
-Orange jucie
-Apple juce
-Milk
-Lemonade
-Milk shake
-Rootbear
-Lemon tea
Food:

Breakfeast
-Wario Walffles
-Buttered Toast
-Pancakes with surup
-Eggs
-BLT

Lunch
-Goomba Burger
-Mario frys
-Luigi Sandwich
-Toad's salad
-Monkey bread star burger
-Zelda Walfle frys 
-Turkey sandwitch
-Ham sandwitch

Dinner
-Shimp platter
-Steak
-Jumbo salad
-Lobster
-Crab
-Bucket o' Chicken legs
-Big Chicken sandwitch

Deserts:
-Prinsess peach pies
-Chocolate moose
-Waluigi cakes

Lala specials
-Cherryflambay

<big><big><big><big><big>Breaking News</big></big></big>
We found the thief!The thief is the evil twin of OCM.This is what the owner had to say:I am glad we got those pattys back,I thought we were going to take goomba bugers off the menu.The burger thief has 5 years in jail.We now know to watch out for the dreaded burger thief.
I am Faramontara with the news.

<big><big><big>Smile of the week</big>

 

I am happy today so I can relate.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 5, 2006)

We are open and ready for bissness.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 5, 2006)

I'll have a BLT :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## Gabby (Nov 5, 2006)

*serves BLT*Would you like anything else?


----------



## Micah (Nov 5, 2006)

Can I be security guard?


----------



## Gabby (Nov 5, 2006)

Sure.I need two  more.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Nov 5, 2006)

thank you for saving the janitor position for me.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 5, 2006)

You can have the janitor job and bring you lamas.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 5, 2006)

The next custimor gets to be the manager.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Nov 5, 2006)

I demand that bob be put on the blacklist.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Nov 5, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> I demand that bob be put on the blacklist.


hey. according to U.S. labor laws, black lists are illigal.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 5, 2006)

I do not want racist take in my Diner.*send's bam to the dungen*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Nov 5, 2006)

gabbylala said:
			
		

> I do not want racist take in my Diner.*send's bam to the dungen*


wait, what?

blacklists are something that were used in the American guilded age of Industrial Revolution. They said which workers belonged to unions or were "indisirables", and were used by big buisness to stop the unions.

they were not a list of black people.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 5, 2006)

sorry got that mixed up.*takes bam out of the dungen and gives him a cola8


----------



## Snowy (Nov 5, 2006)

May I be the Cashier please?   
^_^


----------



## Gabby (Nov 5, 2006)

<big><big><big><big><big>NO!</big></big></big>Just kidding.yes you can


----------



## Snowy (Nov 5, 2006)

I got sad when I red the giant "no"...lol, but any ways thanks!


----------



## Gabby (Nov 5, 2006)

Welcome make sure nobody steals the  money.Not that there is any


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 5, 2006)

I'll have orange juice with my BLT.  :gyroidtongue:


----------



## Gabby (Nov 5, 2006)

*serves orange juice*would you like to be the manager?


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 5, 2006)

gabbylala said:
			
		

> *serves orange juice*would you like to be the manager?


 No thanks.  :gyroidgrin:


----------



## Gabby (Nov 5, 2006)

ok


----------



## Gabby (Nov 5, 2006)

*grabs a cola and sits down*I never going to get this diner running.


----------



## Justin (Nov 6, 2006)

Goomba Burger pwease. =D


----------



## Gabby (Nov 6, 2006)

*Serves goomba burger*Thank you where would you like to sit at the counter or at the at the couch and watch tv.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 6, 2006)

Can somebody make banners?


----------



## Monkey09 (Nov 6, 2006)

Can i be securaty or sumptin?


----------



## Gabby (Nov 6, 2006)

you can be surcurity.that is all in need


----------



## Gabby (Nov 6, 2006)

*grabs root beer*I am having good luck.


----------



## Monkey09 (Nov 6, 2006)

So how bout rootbeers all around?    :lol:


----------



## Gabby (Nov 6, 2006)

*gives root beers to everyone*cheers! :lol:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Nov 6, 2006)

gabbylala said:
			
		

> *gives root beers to everyone*cheers! :lol:


 AY!!

*chuggs*

*slams on counter*

next round's on me!


----------



## Grawr (Nov 6, 2006)

*Wonders in* 

Nice place ya' got here. Is the chef job already taken? If so, I'd like a rootbeer. If not, I'll be the chef!


----------



## Gabby (Nov 6, 2006)

you can have the chef job.*gives another round of root beers*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Nov 7, 2006)

*starts moping*

*kicks out rabits*

I tought they were suposed to be makeing a vidio game!!!


----------



## Gabby (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok next time there are rabbits use a vacum to suck them up.


----------



## sunate (Nov 7, 2006)

Can I be manger please. I have experinse as working in the treima cafe.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 7, 2006)

sure you can.k.just as long as you are reasponsible


----------



## Gabby (Nov 7, 2006)

gabbylala said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big><big> Lala Diner</big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big><big><big><big><big>
That is what I need for now.If you want a job you can post or PM me or Sunate.Then if you PM sunate we will decide but your most likely to get the job.</big>


----------



## TERRY16389 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey. Could I be the doctor? I wouldn't mind that.

*in the meantime orders a cola*


----------



## Gabby (Nov 7, 2006)

*Serves cola*and yes you can be the doctor


----------



## TERRY16389 (Nov 7, 2006)

Alright! *drinks the cola and heads for the Doctor'z Lounge*


----------



## Gabby (Nov 7, 2006)

*Gives a round of root beer*For the new doctor!


----------



## TERRY16389 (Nov 7, 2006)

Huh? Oh. Thanks. *takes the root beer and sips it*


----------



## Monkey09 (Nov 7, 2006)

*just got some little punk trying to steal the steak*

What do you want to do to this guy???


----------



## Gabby (Nov 7, 2006)

*takes root beer and chuggs it*hart burn!


----------



## TERRY16389 (Nov 7, 2006)

*raises eyebrows* Hmmm... *prescribes Prilosec OTC* That should work.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 7, 2006)

*Takes it*Thank you> :lol:


----------



## TERRY16389 (Nov 7, 2006)

No problem. That's my job. Right?


----------



## Gabby (Nov 7, 2006)

Monkey09 said:
			
		

> *just got some little punk trying to steal the steak*
> 
> What do you want to do to this guy???


 he is the doctor.*gives a root beer*


----------



## Gabby (Nov 7, 2006)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> No problem. That's my job. Right?


 Yes that is your job and you did a good job.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Nov 7, 2006)

What?! I wasn't stealing steak!


----------



## Gabby (Nov 7, 2006)

He didn't steal a steak.who said that?


----------



## Monkey09 (Nov 7, 2006)

gabbylala said:
			
		

> Monkey09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I dont know he looks suspicouse!


----------



## Monkey09 (Nov 7, 2006)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> What?! I wasn't stealing steak!


 Never said you did.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 7, 2006)

It is ok.If any loopy bissness gos on let me know.Or tell Sunate.Okay I will or tell bob.Or a sucrurity gaurd.Wait you are a surcurity gaurd.then you take care of it.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 7, 2006)

*eats staek*That is good.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 7, 2006)

Bob somebody spilled surup.


----------



## Ryusei (Nov 7, 2006)

ola, wuts up! wut are the job descriptions for weapon and ghost control? i might pick one lol 

ooo ooo i see food *orders everything on the menu*


----------



## Grawr (Nov 7, 2006)

Ryusei said:
			
		

> ola, wuts up! wut are the job descriptions for weapon and ghost control? i might pick one lol
> 
> ooo ooo i see food *orders everything on the menu*


 Oh, an Auron fan, eh? One of everything, coming right up! 

*Takes out two big knives and cooks and cuts food extremely fast like Japanese Sushi Chef's*


----------



## Ryusei (Nov 7, 2006)

*drools looking at food*
*inhales food*
*burrrrrrrp*


----------



## Gabby (Nov 7, 2006)

Did you enjoy?


----------



## Ryusei (Nov 8, 2006)

totally. but i asked for the job description of the weapon control and ghost control, wut might they be? =)


----------



## Gabby (Nov 8, 2006)

For ghost controll you have to suck up ghosts when they apper we will tell you if there is one.For whepen controll you have to stand gaurd of the whepens so if we ever need them they will not be stolen.


----------



## Ryusei (Nov 8, 2006)

ill take ghost control =)


----------



## Gabby (Nov 8, 2006)

ok you are ghost controll


----------



## Micah (Nov 8, 2006)

If you see Kyle around, just suck him up.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 8, 2006)

yeah what he said and any other ghosts


----------



## Gabby (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh an let bob use the mahcine to.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Nov 8, 2006)

gabbylala said:
			
		

> Oh an let bob use the mahcine to.


 i need no vacume. i fight ghosts old-skewl style.

i use dr. phil


----------



## Gabby (Nov 8, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol!That is funny.Ok so you do not have to use it.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 8, 2006)

We need one more person.


----------



## sunate (Nov 9, 2006)

gabbylala said:
			
		

> sure you can.k.just as long as you are reasponsible


 Thanks I will do my best.


----------



## sunate (Nov 9, 2006)

Ryusei said:
			
		

> *drools looking at food*
> *inhales food*
> *burrrrrrrp*


 Did you pay for your food? :no:  pay or face the guards.


----------



## sunate (Nov 9, 2006)

Bob that surup sure is sticky please clean it up. you take to long *deductes pay* just kidding but really clean up the surup. :lol:


----------



## Gabby (Nov 9, 2006)

Good job sunate


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Nov 9, 2006)

sunate said:
			
		

> Bob that surup sure is sticky please clean it up. you take to long *deductes pay* just kidding but really clean up the surup. :lol:


 ...

*mop*


dont double post.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 9, 2006)

*gives you pay money.*


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 10, 2006)

Is the Goomba burger made from Goombas? =o


----------



## Ryusei (Nov 10, 2006)

oops forgot to pay...*pays*

...
...
!!? 

its kyle!!! quick, luigi, hand me ur Poltergust 3000!!! *snatches vacuum*
*vrooooooooooooooooom*
woohoo! got him!!!!


----------



## Gabby (Nov 10, 2006)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Is the Goomba burger made from Goombas? =o


 NO!That would be disgusting.It just looks like a goomba.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 10, 2006)

can i be the wepen controll?


----------



## Gabby (Nov 10, 2006)

sure


----------



## AndyB (Nov 10, 2006)

yeh,yeh...bo

*does happy dance*
**everone stares**


----------



## Gabby (Nov 10, 2006)

*Stares*


----------



## Gabby (Nov 10, 2006)

I think we should have 2 doctors.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey I'll take a cola.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 11, 2006)

*Gives cola*


----------



## Gabby (Nov 11, 2006)

That will be five bells.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 11, 2006)

^_^			 Pays and leaves.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 11, 2006)

Thank you come again.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 11, 2006)

Need one more doctor


----------



## AndyB (Nov 11, 2006)

can i be a doctor as well?


----------



## Gabby (Nov 11, 2006)

You will have to work double time but ok.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 11, 2006)

We need  a banner.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 11, 2006)

Acculy no double jobs.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Nov 11, 2006)

a round of root beer for all on me!

*mop*


----------



## Gabby (Nov 11, 2006)

*chugs root bear tht was good*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 11, 2006)

Chugs and is drunk.

BTW Gabby your FC?


----------



## Gabby (Nov 11, 2006)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Chugs and is drunk.
> 
> BTW Gabby your FC?


 Ok root beer is not beer so yeah.


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Nov 12, 2006)

Sits down

"Can I have a Goomba Burger and Mario Fries with Lemonade??"


----------



## Gabby (Nov 12, 2006)

*Sevres goomba burger mario frys and lemonade*That will be 5 bells.


----------



## sunate (Nov 12, 2006)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Chugs and is drunk.
> 
> BTW Gabby your FC?


 Now we don't allow are custamers to bring in alchaol and put it in their drinks. so please leave and come back sober next time. thanks and good job bob lol that rymes.    weapon cntroll persanal there are some fly's buzzing around. zapem!


----------



## Gabby (Nov 13, 2006)

Yay no drunks here.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 14, 2006)

Sunate you ethier have to work at the Termina Cafe or here.Witch do you choose.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Nov 14, 2006)

gabbylala said:
			
		

> Sunate you ethier have to work at the Termina Cafe or here.Witch do you choose.


 yah... your realy not qualified to make that ultimatum. take me for example. i work everywhere.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 14, 2006)

Yah well you can still work cause likr you said you work verywhere so I do not care about that .Just forget about about that post.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 14, 2006)

If you buy the next Goomba burger you get 500 hundred bells from me.


----------



## Ryusei (Nov 15, 2006)

Why is this place so clean..? I see no ghosts...i rented luigi's vacuum for nothing =(


----------



## Ryusei (Nov 15, 2006)

gabbylala said:
			
		

> If you buy the next Goomba burger you get 500 hundred bells from me.


 Um...i buy a goomba burger..? and everything else on the menu as well..? again..? =)


----------



## Gabby (Nov 15, 2006)

*seves*Here you go.You are ghost controll right?


----------



## sunate (Nov 16, 2006)

gabbylala said:
			
		

> Sunate you ethier have to work at the Termina Cafe or here.Witch do you choose.


    			  I have to quit one of the dinners do i?


----------



## Gabby (Nov 16, 2006)

No I was kidding about that.


----------



## sunate (Nov 17, 2006)

oh Beacuse if I did i would had to get well fare I am a single dad of 203849.6 children And I need to jobs to support them.    
:'(				  it is hard sometime's.  bob you forgot  a fly zapem!


----------



## Gabby (Nov 17, 2006)

Wow that is a lot of kids.Everybody gets a raise in there pay!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Nov 17, 2006)

sunate said:
			
		

> oh Beacuse if I did i would had to get well fare I am a single dad of 203849.6 children And I need to jobs to support them.    
:'(				  it is hard sometime's.  bob you forgot  a fly zapem!


 ... im not pest control.

*smack*

fell free to decide for youself what it was i smacked, the fly or sunate


----------



## sunate (Nov 17, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> > oh Beacuse if I did i would had to get well fare I am a single dad of 203849.6 children And I need to jobs to support them. :'(


----------



## sunate (Nov 17, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Wow that is a lot of kids.Everybody gets a raise in there pay!


Ah how much did we get payed din the first place lol.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 17, 2006)

you got paid 245 and now you get 300.


----------



## sunate (Nov 20, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> you got paid 245 and now you get 300.


  :lol:  you should set a sertion price per job like you get this much for working as this. Know what I mean.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 20, 2006)

Everybody gets paid equal.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 21, 2006)

*Gives a round of root beer*This root beer tastes better and better each time.


----------



## sunate (Nov 21, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> *Gives a round of root beer*This root beer tastes better and better each time.


  :lol: So true hand me one.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 21, 2006)

*hands sunate a root beer*here you go


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Nov 21, 2006)

*chugs*

*mop*


----------



## Gabby (Nov 21, 2006)

We havent had a custimor in days.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 22, 2006)

Were deadmeat


----------



## AndyB (Nov 23, 2006)

*sits down after hard days work*
i'll have a Mario frys
and a Luigi Sandwich


----------



## Gabby (Nov 23, 2006)

*serves*Its on the house.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll have some turkey and stuffing!  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## Tyler (Nov 23, 2006)

Dito here!


----------



## Gabby (Nov 23, 2006)

*Severs turkey and stuffing* Would you like anything to drink?


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 23, 2006)

Cider of course  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Gabby (Nov 23, 2006)

*severes cider* thank you for coming to the lala diner havea nice day.


----------



## sunate (Nov 23, 2006)

*chugs root beer at the same time as getting storm some stuffing*

Would ya like some turkey we just made it and it was slow cooked with roshi seasaning.

and some tea I made with my very own speacel herb blend.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 23, 2006)

I already took care of that.


----------



## sunate (Nov 24, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> I already took care of that.


   
^_^			 oh


----------



## AndyB (Nov 24, 2006)

i'll have a rootbeer and a Big Chicken sandwitch


----------



## sunate (Nov 24, 2006)

Gerudo18 said:
			
		

> i'll have a rootbeer and a Big Chicken sandwitch


   			 A custamer ok *pases  food and drink* there ya go   
^_^			  enjoy. That will be 350 bells.


----------



## Dark Mirage (Nov 24, 2006)

I will have a cola and  a BLT


----------



## AndyB (Nov 24, 2006)

also can i have a Chocolate moose.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 24, 2006)

*Serves all food*Here you go.


----------



## sunate (Nov 25, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> *Serves all food*Here you go.


 gettin kinda busy ant we.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 25, 2006)

it's good isn't it?


----------



## sunate (Nov 25, 2006)

Gerudo18 said:
			
		

> it's good isn't it?


    			 Oh yes it is sertenly good to be busy.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 26, 2006)

That means more MONEY!!! MUhahahahahha!!


----------



## Ryusei (Nov 26, 2006)

Yes i am on ghost control...omgoodness...missed a few days and i see dead souls everywhere...*sucks ghosts up* there we go =)
*orders root beer*


----------



## Gabby (Nov 26, 2006)

*gives root beer*


Thanks


----------



## Gabby (Nov 26, 2006)

Gerudo18 said:
			
		

> That means more MONEY!!! MUhahahahahha!!


 yep


----------



## sunate (Nov 27, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Gerudo18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :lol:  more money indeed but we do it to help the communaty
(don't tell them it's for the  money they won't come anymore tell them a lie like i did hahahahah)


----------



## Gabby (Nov 27, 2006)

sunate said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 O_k?We can do that.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 27, 2006)

*Gets Gun* *Puts Ski Mask on*

This is a robbery! :0 Gime all your cash!


----------



## sunate (Nov 27, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> *Gets Gun* *Puts Ski Mask on*
> 
> This is a robbery! :0 Gime all your cash!


    			 *OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  secrety!!!!!!!  help!!!!!! *pulls out usiz gun die you theif* I hope I don't get shot this is the frist robbery ever help!!!  *shoots gun hoping to kill/subdue the rober*


----------



## Tyler (Nov 27, 2006)

Whoops wrong que card. >_>;;;;

Umm hi could I have a burger?


----------



## Gabby (Nov 27, 2006)

lol.Yes *severes burger*.Would you like anthing else


----------



## sunate (Nov 27, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> lol.Yes *severes burger*.Would you like anthing else


    			 Omg you are bleeding I shot him by accedent some one call 911!!


----------



## Tyler (Nov 27, 2006)

*Dials 911* Yes theres a burger thief. Wait why am I reporting myself? *Hangs up phone* *Runs*


----------



## Gabby (Nov 27, 2006)

*calls 911*WE HAVE A BURGER THIEF ON THE LOOSE!GET HIM!


----------



## sunate (Nov 27, 2006)

*grabs buger theif and stuffs cloth on bleeding wound* now don't ever still again sorry you are going to the cops my  fried. you better hope the bleeding stops or you are goinn to to die.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 27, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> lol.Yes *severes burger*.Would you like anthing else


 PARDON ME! But I believe I am the chef of this establishment! *shoves you over and gives a better burger to Odd*


----------



## sunate (Nov 27, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    			  Who do you think you are! genger he is a thief and dying here comes the ambulance and police *takes oddcrazyme to the hospitle then to jail for some hard time. I am the manger ok


----------



## Gabby (Nov 27, 2006)

dont be mean to him it is ok.


----------



## sunate (Nov 27, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> dont be mean to him it is ok.


 What ok if you say so gabbalaba >_<


----------



## Gabby (Nov 27, 2006)

sunate said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How com you do not spell my name right?It isnt a problem just I got cofused one time..   
:huh:			 

Here let me break it up for you: Gabby la la


----------



## sunate (Nov 27, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh sorry    
^_^			  but someone needs to break oddcrazyme out of jail I had allready putem in it at the police station.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 27, 2006)

k that is good


----------



## Gabby (Nov 27, 2006)

We need those pattys


----------



## Gabby (Nov 28, 2006)

We need to get those pattys fast


----------



## Grawr (Nov 28, 2006)

*Wakes up*

Was I supposed to do something? Get patty's apparently..?   
:huh:


----------



## Gabby (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes there were stolen.By OCM


----------



## sunate (Nov 29, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Yes there were stolen.By OCM


 Bad thing it was fire him he was sleeping just plaing lol


----------



## Gabby (Nov 29, 2006)

yup


----------



## TERRY16389 (Nov 29, 2006)

*walks in*

I RETURN!


----------



## Grawr (Nov 29, 2006)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> *walks in*
> 
> I RETURN!


 I'm in a good mood today, have seven burgers, on the house!

*Tosses the burgers to you*


----------



## Gabby (Nov 29, 2006)

He returns!For how long though?


----------



## sunate (Nov 30, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> He returns!For how long though?


   
:huh:			 how long wat?


----------



## Gabby (Nov 30, 2006)

The terry dude returns.


----------



## big (Nov 30, 2006)

Can i work here or not?
oh and some mario fires and a luigi burger with some coke plese!


----------



## Gabby (Nov 30, 2006)

*sevres*I will see what we have to ofer.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 30, 2006)

We need one more doctor and one surcurity gaurd.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Nov 30, 2006)

I will be staying for a while...I think.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 30, 2006)

k good


----------



## sunate (Dec 1, 2006)

We nned the floor moped bob :yes:


----------



## iEmmeh (Dec 1, 2006)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!
NO waiters?


----------



## Gabby (Dec 1, 2006)

We have no waiters.This is a diner not a 5 star resteraunt.


----------



## iEmmeh (Dec 1, 2006)

then can i be a trashy hobo hot girl walking aroung taking orders and delivering them?


----------



## Gabby (Dec 1, 2006)

sure you 10 an hour.


----------



## iEmmeh (Dec 1, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> sure you 10 an hour.


 REALLY??ILL GET PAYED 4 BEING TRASHY?THIS ROCKS!


lol :lol:


----------



## Gabby (Dec 1, 2006)

Yeah it si not what matters on how you look...It matter on how you make your ife look.Anyway think of this place as your home.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 1, 2006)

Bob some water spilled in the dungen,I MEAN basmeant.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 1, 2006)

The pattys have been retreved.*gives round of root beer*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 1, 2006)

I'll take some burgers and a large Dr.Pepper.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 1, 2006)

*severs the food with a free root beer*On the house.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 2, 2006)

*Gets Diner shiled ready*WE MIGHT GET NUKED!tAKE COVER IN THE SHILD!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Dec 2, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> *Gets Diner shiled ready*WE MIGHT GET NUKED!tAKE COVER IN THE SHILD!


 hey, usualy, when somethong hapens in one diner, it doesnt effect all the others.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 2, 2006)

oh.I am still having it up for the rest of the day.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 3, 2006)

*disables shield*There we go.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 3, 2006)

WE HAVE RAN OUT OF ROOT BEER!!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 3, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> *severs the food with a free root beer*On the house.


 Thanks. *pays* (Walks out and then...) *Nuked!*   
:blink:


----------



## Gabby (Dec 3, 2006)

*Grabs tom and pushes im inside and puts Shild over the diner*GET IN THE BASMENT OR DUNGEN!


----------



## Gabby (Dec 8, 2006)

We havent had bissness lately.






Note:900th post


----------



## Gabby (Dec 11, 2006)

There is going to be a contest.Read the front page for details


----------



## sunate (Dec 13, 2006)

OMG nucked!!!!!!  *walks out of dinner after nuck is over sees ppl from the other dinners* They are zombies ah!!! *shoots them all*


----------



## Gabby (Dec 13, 2006)

No,no,no,no,no sunate.Lock all the doors and put everybody in the dugen I mean basmeant.


----------



## sunate (Dec 13, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> No,no,no,no,no sunate.Lock all the doors and put everybody in the dugen I mean basmeant.


 No I will save us from the zombies *shoves everybody in celler then shoots more zombies


----------



## Gabby (Dec 13, 2006)

Ok.Everybody here in the celler?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Dec 14, 2006)

*mop*


----------



## Gabby (Dec 14, 2006)

Bob there is a flood in the celler in the celler.SO..I will pay you double if you do it.


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 14, 2006)

BOB!! get over to my cafe and clean the nuclear fallout pronto!!


----------



## Grawr (Dec 14, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> BOB!! get over to my cafe and clean the nuclear fallout pronto!!


 That double crosser, he mops for both diners.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 14, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> BOB!! get over to my cafe and clean the nuclear fallout pronto!!


 I will not let you yell at my janitor!


----------



## Gabby (Dec 14, 2006)

The termina cafe has a hot tub we must compete!


2 HOT TUBS PEOPLE!


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 14, 2006)

Bob works at all diners, and he hasn't cleaned the nuclear fallout yet..

You'll never compete with the next addition to Termina though...MWUHAHAHAHAAHAAHHA


----------



## Gabby (Dec 15, 2006)

We now have a band coming every day at 5:00.BEAT THAT TERMINA!


----------



## sunate (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: Omg bob you work way hard but I also work for both here and the terma cafe lol thats crazy.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 15, 2006)

But Bob is magical. :0

Also you'll never beat Termina. They have skilled Llamas that protect the cafe. ATTACK MY LLAMAS!

uhhh..... Where'd they go?  :gyroiddoh:


----------



## Gabby (Dec 15, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHHA!YOU dont even know where your llamas are!I find that very funny.


----------



## iEmmeh (Dec 15, 2006)

*walks in with mini skirt,lei,and "property or hawaii prison" shirt on*
HI!(sorry i havnt been on for a while)
I went to hawaii and got arrested for being so hott :lol: (jk i was just too lazy to come do my job)
sooo...Any one want food..illl work even if were *jumps*(arghh cell phone)
ok just give me a job!


----------



## Gabby (Dec 15, 2006)

k make 10 root beers for the next 10 people to come.For only 5 bells.


----------



## iEmmeh (Dec 15, 2006)

*goes to order more rootbeer and more cups*
ok *makes rootbeer pours into cups*
now that was the rest of the cups and the rootbeer so i ordered some more is that ok?


----------



## Gabby (Dec 15, 2006)

perfect


----------



## Gabby (Dec 18, 2006)

We are losing profit


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Dec 18, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> We are losing profit


 no such thing.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 18, 2006)

Wel not losing profit but bissness.Were losing bissness


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

I have decided to give a round of root beers.*Gives everybody root beer*


----------



## Gabby (Dec 31, 2006)

tis dead...


----------



## Gabby (Jan 11, 2007)

Here you go zel


----------



## Micah (Jan 12, 2007)

*takes root beer* There is no need to spam.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 12, 2007)

Hmm, I'm hungry and cold.


----------



## Micah (Jan 12, 2007)

You can have my blanket. Got any money?


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 12, 2007)

I wish, I just walked 50 miles in a sleetstorm. My SpaceShip crashed, you see...


----------



## Micah (Jan 12, 2007)

k, take it for free. And have a mug of root beer.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks so much.

*takes rootbeer and Ribeye steak*


----------



## Grawr (Jan 16, 2007)

*Sneaks in*

*kicks over a few tables*

*Sneaks out*

 :evillaugh: 

Thats for what you've done over at the Termina!


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 16, 2007)

Good thing we had a trick door that leads to the Room of Doom!!!

*MUHAHAHA!!!*


----------



## Grawr (Jan 16, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Good thing we had a trick door that leads to the Room of Doom!!!
> 
> *MUHAHAHA!!!*


 *Is already outside*

*turns around to see Zel laughing*

Hmm...good thing I didn't walk into that door then, eh?

HAHAHA!

*Dashes out of sight*


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 16, 2007)

Drat... 

Oh well, back to the Termina...


----------



## Gabby (Jan 16, 2007)

Yep


----------



## sunate (Jan 17, 2007)

Shoots genger in the leg before he makes to the terma cafe I will side with the lala dinner for a while then switch.


Do you guy's ever look at this like the krustey crap and the chum bucket from sponge bob. :lol:


----------



## Gabby (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah.We are like the chum bucket.


----------



## Grawr (Jan 17, 2007)

sunate said:
			
		

> Shoots genger in the leg before he makes to the terma cafe I will side with the lala dinner for a while then switch.
> 
> 
> Do you guy's ever look at this like the krustey crap and the chum bucket from sponge bob. :lol:


 You didn't shoot me, I left along time ago.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2007)

What happened in my absence!!


----------



## sunate (Jan 19, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    			  Then why are you bleeding in your leg then :yes:


----------



## AndyB (Jan 22, 2007)

Owned, your bleeding.


----------



## Grawr (Jan 22, 2007)

sunate said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey! No weapons in the Diner!


----------



## Gabby (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah what he said


----------



## Duke (Feb 2, 2007)

I like cafe.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 8, 2007)

IT LIVES!!!Lets get this place going again!


----------



## Micah (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll have a couple Princess Peach Pies please. Whoa, that's a mouthful.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 8, 2007)

Koehler said:
			
		

> I'll have a couple Princess Peach Pies please. Whoa, that's a mouthful.


lol and ok.*gives Princess Peach Pies*Enjoy!\

HEy try saying that 3 times fast...


PrincessPeachPiesPrincessPeachPiesprincessPeachPies


----------



## Gabby (Aug 10, 2008)

OK.


WE ARE NOT GETTING THIS CLOSED.


*Puts "Now open" sign on the front of the diner*

*gets coffee*

Yep.


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 10, 2008)

> *ignores the violence and furry pokerstars*
> 
> Kittyloaf with a side of grog please. O_O



The cafe closed before I got my order from cafe


----------



## Gabby (Aug 10, 2008)

Special order?

Okay.


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 10, 2008)

Gabby said:
			
		

> Special order?
> 
> Okay.


Good good.  :evillaugh: 

RUM! PLEASE!! Oh and a ham sandwhich.


----------



## Gabby (Aug 10, 2008)

Mkay.

*Runs to basement*

*finds rum and ham*

*makes ham sandwich a drink of rum*


There ye go, laddy.

I'm scottish, now.


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 10, 2008)

Oooooh, authentic accent there. *pays*

Is this even rum! It's absolutely putrid!!
My throat!! It's burning!!!!!!!

*passes out*


----------



## Gabby (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh.... Oh, thats gas...


You should go to a hospital... when you get the chance.


----------



## Micah (Aug 10, 2008)

*grabs gun*

Time to guard the cafe again. Yeah, I installed a new security system. It has lasers. :evillaugh:


----------



## Gabby (Aug 11, 2008)

LAZORS??!?!?!

Awesome.


----------



## VantagE (Aug 16, 2008)

*Walks in and sits down*  I will have a Dr. Pepper and the biggest steak you have!!


----------



## Gabby (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm sorry. Due to my personal beliefs, I cannot get you a steak. I can get you that Dr.Pepper though.

Maybe a veggie steak...


----------



## VantagE (Aug 17, 2008)

*looks shocked*

Um...well...then do you have any chilly? *knows thats not how you spell it*


----------



## Gabby (Aug 17, 2008)

VantagE said:
			
		

> *looks shocked*
> 
> Um...well...then do you have any chilly? *knows thats not how you spell it*


We do have Chili.

*fixes ze chili*

Here is your, how you say, Chili.


----------



## SL92 (Aug 17, 2008)

Gabby said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phony French accent edited.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 17, 2008)

Shadow_][quote="Gabby said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phony French accent edited.[/quote]Nah, it'd be more like chilay, instead of chili. ; D


----------



## SL92 (Aug 17, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Shadow_][quote="Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, it'd be more like chilay, instead of chili. ; D[/quote]Actually, I think it'd be more like "shilli".

Does anybody here have a diploma in fake foreign accents?


----------



## Gabby (Aug 17, 2008)

Shadow_][quote="OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Shadow_][quote="Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, it'd be more like chilay, instead of chili. ; D[/quote]Actually, I think it'd be more like "shilli".

Does anybody here have a diploma in fake foreign accents?[/quote]Brittany spears?


----------



## sunate (Aug 17, 2008)

Can I have some  pizza?


----------



## VantagE (Aug 17, 2008)

Gabby said:
			
		

> Shadow_][quote="OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I think it'd be more like "shilli".

Does anybody here have a diploma in fake foreign accents?[/quote]Brittany spears?[/quote]Haha Brittany Spears...That made me laugh.

@Gabby:  And thank you...*starts eating Chili* AHH TOO HOT....*waits for it to cool down*...

Have any newspapers to read around here?


----------



## Gabby (Aug 17, 2008)

Yep.

*throws today's news paper*


----------



## JJH (Aug 17, 2008)

Shadow_][quote="OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Shadow_][quote="Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, it'd be more like chilay, instead of chili. ; D[/quote]Actually, I think it'd be more like "shilli".

Does anybody here have a diploma in fake foreign accents?[/quote]*Holds out fake diploma in foreign accents*

Does this count?


----------



## VantagE (Aug 18, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Shadow_][quote="OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I think it'd be more like "shilli".

Does anybody here have a diploma in fake foreign accents?[/quote]*Holds out fake diploma in foreign accents*

Does this count?[/quote]Don't believe him!! Its not a real one...

@Gabby:  Sweet thanks =)  *sits quietly and reads*


----------



## JJH (Aug 18, 2008)

VantagE said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Holds out fake diploma in foreign accents*

Does this count?[/quote]Don't believe him!! Its not a real one...

@Gabby:  Sweet thanks =)  *sits quietly and reads*[/quote]  A fake _fake diploma_?

An inverse matrix?!?


----------



## VantagE (Aug 18, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  A fake _fake diploma_?

An inverse matrix?!?[/quote]Mwahaha yes!!! I donno...maybe...that be weird.  *continues to read newspaper*


----------



## sunate (Aug 18, 2008)

:gyroidhuh:  No body will feed me pizza!!!


----------



## VantagE (Aug 18, 2008)

sunate said:
			
		

> :gyroidhuh:  No body will feed me pizza!!!


Arn't you the manager? o.o


----------



## sunate (Aug 19, 2008)

=[] i am ant i mauhwuahuwhahwa *eats pizza out of the back* you there get back to work!!


----------



## VantagE (Aug 19, 2008)

sunate said:
			
		

> =[] i am ant i mauhwuahuwhahwa *eats pizza out of the back* you there get back to work!!


*whispers* Hey let me have some...


----------



## Gabby (Aug 19, 2008)

SUNATE IS NO LONGER MANAGER.


----------



## JJH (Aug 19, 2008)

icanhasmanagerialpromotion?


----------



## Gabby (Aug 20, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> icanhasmanagerialpromotion?


you can has it


----------



## VantagE (Aug 20, 2008)

Gabby said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*wonders why everyone is talking weird*


----------



## Gabby (Aug 20, 2008)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why is you being smart?

i can has a smart?


----------



## VantagE (Aug 21, 2008)

Gabby said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why es you being loco?!?! *runs and hides*


----------



## Gabby (Aug 21, 2008)

We like the loco.


----------



## JJH (Aug 21, 2008)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LolCats reference.

The website is called "icanhascheesburger".


----------



## sunate (Aug 21, 2008)

VantagE said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*gives pizza*

How can My postion just be taken like that??!?!


----------



## Gabby (Aug 21, 2008)

You being a noob.


----------



## VantagE (Aug 22, 2008)

sunate said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because they are mean!! ...Or maybe your just a noob like Gabby said...I don't know....KIDDING!!!


----------



## Gabby (Aug 23, 2008)

VantagE said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, we're not mean... we're honest!


----------



## VantagE (Aug 24, 2008)

Gabby said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly mean.... =P


----------



## Gabby (Aug 24, 2008)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you want to get fired?


----------



## VantagE (Aug 24, 2008)

Gabby said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a customer! I don't work here so HA.


----------



## Gabby (Aug 28, 2008)

You're fired!


----------



## JJH (Aug 28, 2008)

Gabby said:
			
		

> You're fired!


Can I be hired?


----------



## Gabby (Aug 28, 2008)

You're manager, silly!


----------



## sunate (Aug 29, 2008)

@_@ really confused....Im not a noob thank you very much.


----------



## Gabby (Aug 30, 2008)

sunate said:
			
		

> @_@ really confused....Im not a noob thank you very much.


I dunno... have you ever used the term "ROTFLCOPTER!!!!!111!!!!@###one!"?


----------



## JJH (Aug 30, 2008)

Gabby said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have. Cookie now?


----------



## Gabby (Aug 30, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.. a cookie you shall have.


----------



## VantagE (Sep 2, 2008)

Gabby said:
			
		

> You're fired!


TOLD YA! That I don't work here... =/

Meanie...


----------



## sunate (Sep 5, 2008)

Gabby said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude that was redicules.


----------



## VantagE (Sep 6, 2008)

sunate said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Is totally lost now*  o.o


----------



## Gabby (Sep 13, 2008)

sunate said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT A COOKIE!


----------



## VantagE (Sep 14, 2008)

*comes in* Is this place open again?


----------



## Gabby (Sep 14, 2008)

It was never closed!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 14, 2008)

Does this place serve spam?


----------



## Gabby (Sep 14, 2008)

Why, of course!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 14, 2008)

This is win then. I'll take some.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 14, 2008)

Dandy!

*serves the spam*


Enjoy!


----------



## sunate (Sep 14, 2008)

:gyroidwink:  *wisspers* the spam is 4 days old


----------



## Gabby (Sep 14, 2008)

IT IS FRESHLY BOUGHT, THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


----------



## VantagE (Sep 14, 2008)

Gabby said:
			
		

> It was never closed!


Well no one was in here for a while so I didn't know... I WANT SOME PEPPERONI PIZZA PLEASE!! :gyroidgrin:  :gyroidgrin:


----------



## VantagE (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh and some cocoa... sry for double post...  :gyroidhappy:  :gyroidhappy:


----------



## sunate (Sep 17, 2008)

LOLz subway eat fresh!!


----------



## VantagE (Sep 17, 2008)

Oooo Subway sounds good right about now.... Or maybe KFC... Hmmm  *ponders which to go get*

Oh I will have a coffee please...


----------



## Gabby (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, yes! You coffee...


Ehm, here it is.


*hands coffee*


----------

